# tractor problem-Kubota



## 4kubota (Mar 27, 2019)

HELP: Operated my tractor while needing oil, NOT motor oil. Went to Kubota dealer, bought filter and one gallon of oil. Added the one gal of oil to the Transmission and changed the oil filter. *PROBLEM:* Tractor is moving slower and slower. Before REVERSE seemed to work ok. I was having only low and high gear problems (traveling or working speed) but now even reverse is very, very slow. It has gotten to the point that forward gears barely move the tractor and that very soon reverse is going to stop working. Motor runs smooth and never stalls while moving tractor backwards or forward.

1) 2004 Kubota L3400DT 4WD...274 hours
2) Engine sounds and works great, no hesitation.
3)Standard transmission: metal gear driven, Reverse-1,2,3,4...Low-1,2,3,4 and High-1,2,3,4. No shuttle gear. No oil needed in transmission only to lubricate gears. Has 2 clutches... *FRONT* clutch to move tractor back and forth and *REAR* clutch to engage the PTO ... No problem with PTO.

Clutch and all gears engage without problems, no smell, no sounds. No signs to indicate that there is something wrong with the workings of the components of the transmission. Hope that someone can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum 4kubota. How low was the fluid before you filled it up?


----------



## 4kubota (Mar 27, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum 4kubota. How low was the fluid before you filled it up?


It needed I really do not know


Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum 4kubota. How low was the fluid before you filled it up?


It needed one complete gallon. It was leaking slowly through the little round glass that one checks to see if it needs oil. So I would say that the problem creeped up on me slowly.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Sounds more to me like a clutch (slipping) or clutch adjustment problem.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

check the free play between the clutch pedal linkages, if the linkages are tight, then the clutch will be slipping and not being able to transfer engine power to the transmission, if you have the specs for your tractor, adjust the clearance as specified, otherwise adjust the freeplay with at least 1/4" freeplay until you get the specs.


----------



## 4kubota (Mar 27, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum 4kubota. How low was the fluid before you filled it up?





DK35vince said:


> Sounds more to me like a clutch (slipping) or clutch adjustment problem.


I agree with you but what puzzles me is that if it was the clutch slipping.... seems that the smell should be obvious but it is not, none at all. Even though there are no signs that points toward clutch problems. I agree that it cannot be anything else. Tomorrow I guess that I will start getting my stands and tools ready. I'll keep in touch. Thanks


----------



## 4kubota (Mar 27, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum 4kubota. How low was the fluid before you filled it up?





FredM said:


> check the free play between the clutch pedal linkages, if the linkages are tight, then the clutch will be slipping and not being able to transfer engine power to the transmission, if you have the specs for your tractor, adjust the clearance as specified, otherwise adjust the freeplay with at least 1/4" freeplay until you get the specs.


is

I'll see if I can find the clearance specs and if not I guess I will look for some stands and get my tools ready to split the tractor and have some fun. I will keep in touch. Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

why would you want to split the tractor before you check clearances on the clutch pedal linkage?.

easy way to check is to place a hand on the pedal and gently push down, there should be roughly 20mm free play at the pedal, if you don't have free play at the pedal then this needs adjusting, while moving the pedal down watch the clutch link from the pedal to the clutch lever that fits into the bell housing, this has to have free play also otherwise the throwout fork will exert pressure onto the throwout bearing and to the clutch fingers and cause the clutch to slip.

the connecting link between pedal and clutch lever will have an adjusting lock nut and thread.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

"seems like the smell should be obvious".. Kinda like a "leak at the site glass"??..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

thepumpguysc said:


> "seems like the smell should be obvious".. Kinda like a "leak at the site glass"??..


that is very true, but what if the clutch plate is a sintered bronze type ??.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

You will still smell the clutch material burn . It's like a break pad


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## 4kubota (Mar 27, 2019)

FredM said:


> why would you want to split the tractor before you check clearances on the clutch pedal linkage?.
> 
> easy way to check is to place a hand on the pedal and gently push down, there should be roughly 20mm free play at the pedal, if you don't have free play at the pedal then this needs adjusting, while moving the pedal down watch the clutch link from the pedal to the clutch lever that fits into the bell housing, this has to have free play also otherwise the throwout fork will exert pressure onto the throwout bearing and to the clutch fingers and cause the clutch to slip.
> 
> the connecting link between pedal and clutch lever will have an adjusting lock nut and thread.


Thanks Fred. I would be crazy not to follow your advise. I am in hurry to slit the tractor, only to find out that all I had to do was adjust the clutch linkage. Thanks again, I'll keep in touch.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Once you check clutch adjustment.
Is there a drain plug in the bellhousing ??
If so, maybe pull the plug and make sure no fluids in the bellhousing/clutch area.


----------



## 4kubota (Mar 27, 2019)

dozer966 said:


> You will still smell the clutch material burn . It's like a break pad


I agree with you that some smell should still be there. But I would be crazy not to try adjusting the clutch linkage which should take 1/2 hour tops, compare to the time that it would take to work on the clutch. I have no garage and it has been raining. Thanks and till later.


----------



## 4kubota (Mar 27, 2019)

DK35vince said:


> Once you check clutch adjustment.
> Is there a drain plug in the bellhousing ??
> If so, maybe pull the plug and make sure no fluids in the bellhousing/clutch area.


Hi Vince, I went outside and found not a plug but a cloth hanger size wire in the area you said. I pushed it in and out but nothing came out other than a drop of what appeared to be oil. I would say that the bellhousing/clutch area does not have any water. It has been raining so I have not been able to work on my tractor. Hope the weather clears soon. Thanks Much -Till Later


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Clutch free play is from 3/4 to 1 1/4 just put it at 1 inch that is easy to remember. The plug in the bell housing has a shaker wire in to keep the hole open so if there in a leak it has a way out instead of piling up the clutch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## 4kubota (Mar 27, 2019)

4kubota said:


> Hi Vince, I went outside and found not a plug but a cloth hanger size wire in the area you said. I pushed it in and out but nothing came out other than a drop of what appeared to be oil. I would say that the bellhousing/clutch area does not have any water. It has been raining so I have not been able to work on my tractor. Hope the weather clears soon. Thanks Much -Till Later



Thanks a lot. My Kubota is fixed. The linkage and the clutch needed adjustment.


----------



## 4kubota (Mar 27, 2019)

4kubota said:


> I agree with you that some smell should still be there. But I would be crazy not to try adjusting the clutch linkage which should take 1/2 hour tops, compare to the time that it would take to work on the clutch. I have no garage and it has been raining. Thanks and till later.



Vince I took your advice and adjusted the linkage and the clutch and that fixed the problem. Thanks for your great help and advice to do the adjustments first, then consider the splitting of the tractor.


----------



## 4kubota (Mar 27, 2019)

4kubota said:


> I agree with you that some smell should still be there. But I would be crazy not to try adjusting the clutch linkage which should take 1/2 hour tops, compare to the time that it would take to work on the clutch. I have no garage and it has been raining. Thanks and till later.





Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome How low was the fluid before you filled it up?



Got my Kubota fixed. It needed the linkage and the clutch adjustment. Thanks for you help.


----------



## 4kubota (Mar 27, 2019)

4kubota said:


> I agree with you that some smell should still be there. But I would be crazy not to try adjusting the clutch linkage which should take 1/2 hour tops, compare to the time that it would take to work on the clutch. I have no garage and it has been raining. Thanks and till later.



Thanks for your help. Got my Kubota tractor fixed. It needed the linkage and the cutch adjustment.


DK35vince said:


> Sounds more to me like a clutch (slipping) or clutch adjustment problem.





4kubota said:


> I agree with you that some smell should still be there. But I would be crazy not to try adjusting the clutch linkage which should take 1/2 hour tops, compare to the time that it would take to work on the clutch. I have no garage and it has been raining. Thanks and till later.





4kubota said:


> I agree with you that some smell should still be there. But I would be crazy not to try adjusting the clutch linkage which should take 1/2 hour tops, compare to the time that it would take to work on the clutch. I have no garage and it has been raining. Thanks and till later.



Got my Kubota fixed. Thanks for your help and advice. It needed the linkage and clutch adjustments. Runs like a charm now.
.


----------

